# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Υπάρχει ήχος αλλά όχι εικόνα

## AAEIV

Έχω μια TV Samsung LCD.
Κάποια στιγμή χάλασε και ενώ ο ήχος ακουγόταν, δεν υπήρχε εικόνα.
Την επόμενη φορά που την έθεσα σε λειτουργία δεν άνοιγε καν
Υπέθεσα ότι έχει πρόβλημα το τροφοδοτικό της.
Την άνοιξα, βρήκα δύο χαλασμένους πυκνωτές, τους αντικατέστησα και πλέον ανοίγει, αλλά πάλι δεν υπάρχει εικόνα!
Έβαλα ένα DVD και αυτό παίζει κανονικά-ακα εικόνα+ήχος
Άρα υποθέτω πως θα έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα η υποδοχή της κεραίας και δεν μπορεί να μεταφέρει εικόνα...

Καμιά ιδέα???

----------


## spiroscfu

Προτού αρχίζεις να την πειράζεις θα ήταν καλό ένα software upgrade (δεν ξέρω που θα βρεις τα .bin).

----------


## AAEIV

Software???

Δεν είναι monitor υπολογιστή...Εκτός αν κάτι χάνω...
Πως μπορώ να τσεκάρω την υποδοχή της antena?
Όπως είπα ο ήχος είναι κοπμλέ. Η Digea δεν παίζει ρόλο, αφού στο σπίτι βλέπω TV με αναλογικό σήμα...οπότε δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει...
Help please!!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

*Μάλλον* από το παρασιτικό θόρυβο που δημιούργησε το τροφοδοτικό έκανε κάποιο eeprom config.

----------


## AAEIV

Τι είναι αυτό? :Confused1: 

Έτσι κι αλλιώς πρώτα χάλασε η εικόνα και μετά το τροφοδοτικό...
Αν όμως είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα λήψης θα περίμενα, με τις λίγες γνώσεις που έχω, να επηρεάζεται κάπως και ο ήχος.
Αυτό που δεν ξέρω, είναι στην υποδοχή που μπαίνει η κεραία, διαχωρίζεται κάπως η λήψη της εικόνα από τον ήχο?
Γιατί άλλες συχνότητες έχει μια εικόνα και άλλες ένας ήχος...
Και αν διαχωρίζεται, πως θα τσεκάρω τι φταίει-αν φταίει???

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας και καλό μήνα!
Σήμερα και η δική μου TV "κόλλησε" (SONY --W4000)!
Με μια "ολική επαναφορά" η εικόνα επανήλθε αλλά έχασε τα προσυντονισμένα κανάλια.. 
Μετά έκανα πάλι "αυτόματο συντονισμό" και αλλαγή θέσης στις μνήμες.
(παρόμοιο θέμα: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57821)

Αν λειτουργούν τα menu δοκίμασε την "επαναφορά".
G

----------


## spiroscfu

> Τι είναι αυτό?
> 
> Έτσι κι αλλιώς πρώτα χάλασε η εικόνα και μετά το τροφοδοτικό...
> (η εικόνα χάλασε από την προβληματική τροφοδοσία της main)
> Αν όμως είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα λήψης θα περίμενα, με τις λίγες γνώσεις που έχω, να επηρεάζεται κάπως και ο ήχος.
> (φυσικά αυτό σου είπα)
> Αυτό που δεν ξέρω, είναι στην υποδοχή που μπαίνει η κεραία, διαχωρίζεται κάπως η λήψη της εικόνα από τον ήχο?
> Γιατί άλλες συχνότητες έχει μια εικόνα και άλλες ένας ήχος...
> Και αν διαχωρίζεται, πως θα τσεκάρω τι φταίει-αν φταίει???


Η υποδοχή που μπαίνει η κεραία λέγεται tuner και αυτό βγάζει "συνήθως" μια ενδιάμεση συχνότητα (IF) που είναι 38,9MHz (για την Ευρώπη) και μετά αυτή η συχνότητα πάει στους φωρατές που διαχωρίζεται το σήμα εικόνας (0-5MHz) και το ήχου (διαμορφωμένο στους 5,5MHz).

Μερικά ψηφιακά tuner βγάζουν απευθείας video και ήχο, αλλά όπως είπε και ο Γιώργος κοίτα αν έχει κάποια ολική επαναφορά.

----------


## AAEIV

Δοκίμασα το menu...
Έκανα αυτόματη εύρεση καναλιών και το πρόβλημα παραμένει...
Έχω όμως ένα δεδομένο...
Τόσο καιρό δεν είχα τσεκάρει το teletext, το οποίο δουλεύει...Άρα οι πληροφορίες από τον σταθμό έρχονται.
Οι υγροί κρύσταλλοι είναι ΟΚ.
Τι συμβαίνει?
Πως μπορεί να έρχονται όλα από την κεραία και να μην έχω εικόνα, αφού το σήμα είναι καλό?

----------


## spiroscfu

> *Μάλλον* από το παρασιτικό θόρυβο που δημιούργησε το τροφοδοτικό έκανε κάποιο eeprom config.


...........

----------


## AAEIV

Μάλιστα, κατάλαβα...
Και τώρα τι κάνουμε???

----------


## spiroscfu

> Προτού αρχίζεις να την πειράζεις θα ήταν καλό ένα software upgrade (δεν ξέρω που θα βρεις τα .bin).


Ψάξιμο...

----------


## GeorgeVita

... στα μενού έχει επιλογές "reset" (επαναφορά).
Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις το: Μενού -> Εικόνα -> Επαναφορά εικόνας

Αν δεν λειτουργήσει θα βρεις το "ολική επαναφορά" και αν πάλι δεν λειτουργήσει ψάχνεις για firmware download ή άλλη βλάβη h/w.
Η περιγραφή σου δείχνει πρόβλημα firmware (εφόσον η εικόνα λειτουργεί στις υπόλοιπες λειτουργίες), δηλαδή το "σύστημα" δεν ενημερώνει σωστά την video RAM της TV. Οι LCD TV είναι ... "Custom LCD PC"!

Δώσε και το ακριβές μοντέλο της TV.

G

----------


## AAEIV

Πως γίνεται software upgrade?
Δεν είναι monitor, για να βάλω drivers και να τελειώσει η ιστορία, αν τελειώσει...
....
Παρατήρησα ότι το τροφοδοτικό, συνδέεται με ένα άλλο κύκλωμα, στοιχείο του οποίου είναι το TV tuner. Αυτό το κύκλωμα με την σειρά του, συνδέεται με τους υγρούς κρυστάλλους μέσω ενός περίεργου πλακέ και πολύ μικρού πάχους καλωδίου (ίσως είναι γραμμή μεταφοράς) που συνδέεται μέσω κλιπ.
Θα μπορούσε να φταίει αυτό?
Πως μπορώ να τσεκάρω αν δουλεύει?

----------


## spiroscfu

Θάνο με το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασης ψάξε και κατέβασε το service manual, μέσα σε αυτό θα έχει το service menu από εκεί μάλλον θα μπορείς να κάνεις reset και επιπλέον μάλλον θα σου έχει και πληροφορίες για το πως γίνεται software upgrade.

Θα σε συμβούλευα αν οι γνώσεις σου δεν φτάνουν για παραπάνω (από upgrade) να την έπαιρνες σε ένα service.

----------


## AAEIV

Παίδες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Το βρήήήήήήήήήήήήκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Όλες αυτές οι τηλεοράσεις έχουν ένα κουμπί, με το οποίο διαλέγεις τον τύπο εικόνας(π.χ. ταινία, φωτεινή, δράση κ.λπ.). 
Η δική μου ήταν στην "προσωπική".
Με το που το άλλαξα είδα το φως το αληθινό!!!!

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για την βοήθεια και τον χρόνο σας!!!!!
Είστε σούπερ!!!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Να σε καλά Θάνο!

----------


## jimk

αυτο και αν δεν ειναι βλαβη :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## AAEIV

Κοίτα...
Βλάβη υπήρχε...
Είχαν καεί δύο πυκνωτές από την τροφοδοσία...
Απλώς καμιά φορά, εκτελείς το δύσκολο κομμάτι και κολλάς σε κάποια πράγματα που υπό άλλες συνθήκες δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος προβληματισμού...
Τι να κάνεις, όμως...
Έτσι είναι η ζωή...

----------

leosedf (01-09-11)

----------

